# Flame suit on "I have a sage barista express"



## Tiny (Apr 8, 2014)

Well I have my flame suit on, I realise the "sage" word is not in high regard on this forum, but I have a sage barista express bes870 and I like it:good:

It's a whole step up from the tasimo pod machine or instant that used to use, I've had it about a week now and I am getting consistent shots, it got a 4 year warranty, I'm using setting 7 on the grinder and defo goes fine enough.

my only comment / shortcoming is there is no low water warning

added my first attempt at latte art, and an espresso shot


----------



## dougie todd (Feb 4, 2014)

Looks great, as long as you are happy with the machine then that's all that matters. I've heard good things about it for the price range. Enjoy your machine


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I know glenn and funinacup have spoken well of this machine when they have used it ......and done training with people.

if it makes you tasty coffee that is really all that matter









enjoy ....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Oh and there are a few sage owners on here now , mostly the DB but quite a few, so has a following


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Looks like a nice shot of espresso. Good to hear your happy


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Yeah I really rate the Barista Express for the price range. 4 year warranty is incredible!


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

I played on one of these at the London Coffee Festival and I'f you're in the market for something that very easily makes good coffee then I don't see anything else that could rival it. It sits right in between a bean to cup and proper manual setup. Enjoy!


----------



## Big O (Feb 25, 2014)

That's not a bad looking latte for a first attemp! Congrats on the purchase, I had this for a couple of months and its a very capable machine. The hopper design is cool too.


----------



## Tiny (Apr 8, 2014)

Cheers all for th positive comments.


----------



## dougie todd (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm sure some are just waiting for the flame suit to come off... Haha


----------



## frothycoffeeman (Oct 10, 2015)

Nice machine and yes you need a flame suit lol. I wish they would release the Infuser model on the UK as the grinder part of the machine not required. Still torn between this and a Oscar. Part if me says Oscar the other part says BE cause of the faster heat up times and you can adjust water temp if needed. Hope you are still enjoying the machine and how's the latte art coming on


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Even nespresso gets a fair rap here, no flaming unless you talk about Kopi Luwak!

Well done on your machine!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

All that matters is that you are getting tasty coffee from it. If space is a premium then it's ticks the boxes being an all in one (you can still use a separate grinder for espro's and the build in Sage one for filter/pour-over if it comes to that, that's if you ever get the urge to upgrade). No flame suit needed, (I used to think Dolce Gusto pods were lovely!)


----------



## frothycoffeeman (Oct 10, 2015)

On a more serious note. I have read a few BE user's saying that they not longer keep their beans in the hopper due to heat transfer from the machine. Beans were going off/Stale quicker than usual and they noted the base of the hopper was warm/hot. They reckon the heat was coming through the grinder burrs then up into the hopper. By your picture I can see the hopper nearly full and have you noticed any beans going bad quicker than the norm??.


----------



## Condyk (Jan 9, 2011)

It's an outstanding machine and the warranty is great. I was very happy with mine while it lasted.


----------



## Thinbo (Sep 24, 2015)

I have one too. (I'm coming from a nespresso so don't have experience of proper machines). I love it and think it's great.

Most importantly it is a size, style and price that was agreeable to non-coffee drinker wife!

There are some good deals to be had on refurbs.


----------



## MatthewBw (Sep 9, 2015)

frothycoffeeman said:


> On a more serious note. I have read a few BE user's saying that they not longer keep their beans in the hopper due to heat transfer from the machine. Beans were going off/Stale quicker than usual and they noted the base of the hopper was warm/hot. They reckon the heat was coming through the grinder burrs then up into the hopper. By your picture I can see the hopper nearly full and have you noticed any beans going bad quicker than the norm??.


I have one and although I struggled with it at first it's setup is good as an easy way of learning the complexities of brewing. So easy to tweak the extraction via grind, coffee amount etc.

I agree on the grinder hopper getting warm, I tend to try and only put the minimal coffee in and turn the machine off as soon as its down.

Now that I don't leave the machine on I've not noticed any issues.


----------



## Condyk (Jan 9, 2011)

The hopper isn't particularly close to anything internal that is warm, such as the boiler or portafilter, but I guess it's all relative and I've never tested with a thermometer. The machine also shuts down/sleeps after a certain time, or as MatthewBW says you can turn off if you have a worry about it. I have never noticed a problem with beans getting warm and/or any impact on flavour, tho I tend to only keep the hopper quarter or so full, i.e. enough for a couple of days max. Consistency of taste with my machine was very good.


----------



## frothycoffeeman (Oct 10, 2015)

Condyk said:


> The hopper isn't particularly close to anything internal that is warm, such as the boiler or portafilter, but I guess it's all relative and I've never tested with a thermometer. The machine also shuts down/sleeps after a certain time, or as MatthewBW says you can turn off if you have a worry about it. I have never noticed a problem with beans getting warm and/or any impact on flavour, tho I tend to only keep the hopper quarter or so full, i.e. enough for a couple of days max. Consistency of taste with my machine was very good.


Some were saying that they noticed their regular beans were going stale quicker, they also kept a full hopper but after re-reading the post it was put up by a Breville user so I can assume they are US or Canada based which do not have the enforce eco settings, even though they still shut down after a hour or so. He was using the machine alot esp steaming and did notice that the heat was travelling through the burrs into the bean hopper. But with light use as you've pointed out the unit won't run hot enough for long enough to effect the beans. Speaking of keeping beans in hoppers. The Sage Pro grinder I gather it still not advisable to keep beans in there for too long as its not a air tight system and they will start to turn.


----------



## Condyk (Jan 9, 2011)

100% yup to all that frothycoffeeman ... sounds sensible to me based on my usage. The reason I part fill mine is exactly to do with a concern over staleness. Interesting that the hopper lid purposefully has a good seal unlike most grinders I've encountered which have a loose fitting effort!


----------

